# I like Colsons too but......WTH???



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=273305310032

Starting bid:
US $2,999.99
[ 0 bids ]




Colson Bicycle

Green & White color

Emblem on front oval

Sold in as is condition

Assume there are parts missing/missing components, rust, discoloration, oxidation, missing paint, scratches, scrapes, or anything else due to age

If you have any questions or would like to see the bike prior to purchasing please don't hesitate to let me know 570-2051045


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 21, 2018)

@fordmike65 if that bike sells you have to be feeling pretty good about yours!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 21, 2018)

One too many episodes of the Pickers shows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 22, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> One too many episodes of the Pickers shows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Nah, that's definitely a prime example of fried brain cells from sniffing her brother's model glue and spray paint for many years before and after puberty.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 22, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> One too many episodes of the Pickers shows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





but wait....seems like the pickers pay peanuts for most bike stuff.....??


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 22, 2018)

I just offered $20 and he paid shipping.  
Must be the glue.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 24, 2018)

downsizingitall ? 
how about moving the decimal point about 3 places to the left ?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 24, 2018)

Do you have one ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2018)

So...she didn't sell. But don't fret! She's been relisted with more detailed pics!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273319411458


----------



## Barto (Jun 25, 2018)

C'mon guys, the $2,999.00 was just a starting bid!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

I messaged the seller this past weekend.

Me:I gotta ask, what makes this a $3k bike? Thank you.

Seller:It's not mine. I listed it for my neighbor & that's the price they wanted.

Me:Ok. Even a really nice one in original paint and all correct parts would be worth about $350-450. This one due to condition would be around $150-200...tops.

Seller:It's not my bike so I can't tell someone else what to take for it. Thank you though for your insight. I will pass it along.

Thinking we might see a 5% reduction in price.


----------

